# Phoenix Coffee Company



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Manual Brew Bar!

*

At each Phoenix Coffee retail cafe, we utilize five brewing methods:

* espresso for our signature Espresso Blend

* auto drip for our Fair Trades, lighter blends, and decaf

* cold brew (toddy) for our signature mocha recipes

* french press for our darker blends

* pour over (Melitta) for specialty single-source coffees and decaf

*

A year ago, we started our "French Press on Tap" (which tag-teams with our*standard&#8230;

More...


----------

